# Celebrating middle age



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Earlier today Betsy mentioned that times have certainly changed since protest singers wore suits... and NogDog seemed to be feeling the years... so I thought that those of us who are <ahem> _of a certain age_ should really have a thread to _celebrate _that, in a glass-is-half-full mindset.

And to do so in a way that will provoke giggles. 

Think of your teenage years. 60's, 70's, or thereabouts? OK. Go find a shoebox of photos from that time, or go find your high school yearbook. Scan in a truly cringeworthy photo of yourself as a teen, and post it here. Those haircuts! Those fashions! Those expressions!

Those of you who say you never had such pictures are kidding yourselves. 

(Those of you who are just in your twenties, go start your own thread with baby pictures or something. )

<off to un-mothball the yearbook...>


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, this should be *good*! I gotta post here to make sure I get notifications on this one...

(Has nothing to do with me trying to get rid of Madeleine either!)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

911jason said:


> (Has nothing to do with me trying to get rid of Madeleine either!)


Oh, suuuuuure.....


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Oh, suuuuuure.....


Who me? Post for no other reason then to get rid of Madeleine Neverrrrrrr.... (only need 1 more, can you post a reply to this so I can do it again? )


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

My teen years were the late 70's/early 80's but my yearbooks got lost in one of my moves....  

and Jason, feel free to respond to me so you can move up from Madeleine!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I plan on celebrating middle age when I get there, but I'm only 66 so I've a while to go yet.   

Mike


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I plan on celebrating middle age when I get there, but I'm only 66 so I've a while to go yet.
> 
> Mike


You plan to live to 175?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I plan on celebrating middle age when I get there, but I'm only 66 so I've a while to go yet.
> 
> Mike


Another war baby!!!

Just so you know, Susan, those of us who grew up in the 50's wore very fashionable clothes with neatly combed hair.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm with you all the way Mike!  AND I'm even older than you, not by much tho


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Just so you know, Susan, those of us who grew up in the 50's wore very fashionable clothes with neatly combed hair.


Yeah, but in the early seventies there were all these so-called _adults _having wild parties... that must have been you guys....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

911jason said:


> Who me? Post for no other reason then to get rid of Madeleine Neverrrrrrr.... (only need 1 more, can you post a reply to this so I can do it again? )


Um, congratulations....



Spoiler



Part of me is soooo tempted to PM the mods and ask them to please make an exception in your case, and extend Madeleine to 500. Or just to rename all the Conan Doyles to... hmm.... maybe Danielle Steel.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

This is probably 1970, possibly 1969 (I'm guessing based on the estimated age of my baby brother), putting me around age 13, possibly 12 (I'm the dorky kid standing between my sisters.)










Fortunately I got my hair genes from my mother's side, not from my father.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wayyyy too late for me to celebrate middle age, I'm not planning on being 108...unless you meant the Middle Ages:










Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds like you're about as middle as it gets, then!  I wasn't using the 70's definition of middle age (anyone over 30, and up to 50), but my current one (46ish to 70ish).    Funny how perception changes that....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Yeah, but in the early seventies there were all these so-called _adults _having wild parties... that must have been you guys....


I miss all the fun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Sounds like you're about as middle as it gets, then! I wasn't using the 70's definition of middle age (anyone over 30, and up to 50), but my current one (*46ish to 70ish*).  Funny how perception changes that....


My husband recently read a poll that all age groups, when polled, considered someone 74 to be *OLD*.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> You plan to live to 175?


Sure. But I have a contingency plan in case I don't. 

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

always good to have a plan....

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My husband recently read a poll that all age groups, when polled, considered someone 74 to be *OLD*.


It's just a number.... I think "old" is about attitude. My mom is 72 and plays competitive tennis; she just won first place in her age group at the Virginia Senior Games. That's singles tennis, mind you -- she doesn't like playing doubles because she thinks it's too slow.  And she still regularly beats the players in their fifties. (I'm proud of my mom, can you tell?) There's no way she's suddenly going to be "old" in two years.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And I bet she has the courtesy of her upbringing and doesn't use naughty words toward line judges. . . .


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Notice that NogDog is the ONLY person who has posted a picture....LOL

My husband has scanned a gang of photos but they are all on his computer. Getting them onto mine requires a legislative action. I'll see what I can do...

L


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Um, congratulations....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooohhhhhh -- you wouldn't *DARE*!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I bet she has the courtesy of her upbringing and doesn't use naughty words toward line judges. . . .


True... but she's not particularly known for her tactful diplomacy, either.

Case in point: In the early/mid 70's, when we lived in Alexandria, she won the Alexandria City championship three years in a row. Picture in the Alexandria paper and everything. One of the reporters from the paper came up to interview her for some info to add to the picture, and asked whether she was going to try for a fourth year the next summer. My mom, in her usual forthright and blunt manner, said "Naah, I think I'll give someone else a chance."  She was not trying to be funny. (We still tease her about it, and she still doesn't quite get why.)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

911jason said:


> Oooohhhhhh -- you wouldn't *DARE*!!!



Don't tempt me....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anybody have to wear a "dink" their freshman year in college?  Could upperclassmen fine you if you weren't wearing it?  Could they make you sing the school song?  

Just came across my dink the other day.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

What's a dink?  I'd always heard that freshmen wore beanies, but we didn't.  Haven't worn a beanie since my Brownie days.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Beanies don't have a brim, but it's just as hideous.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Notice that NogDog is the ONLY person who has posted a picture....LOL
> ...


Yes, and I've noticed that it's still the case, including a lack of photos from *the thread originator*.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Anybody have to wear a "dink" their freshman year in college? Could upperclassmen fine you if you weren't wearing it? Could they make you sing the school song?
> 
> Just came across my dink the other day.


ohhhh Gertie! forgot all about that!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

One of the best memories I have of spending time with my kids (now 27 and 24) was watching my parents' old home movies with them. LOTS of laughing at the clothes and hair styles!

Not long ago an email was circulating at work with pictures from a 70's JCPenney catalog. The clothing was absolutely hysterical. One of the younger guys was laughing too, until he stopped cold and accused us of punking him. He couldn't believe anyone actually wore those clothes and hairstyles!

Sadly, we did.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Since I am moving, all of my pictures have been packed up.  Unfortunately, I am going to turn 46 on Monday.  I never really noticed the passage of time until I had kids.  My oldest is 8 and I feel like she can't possibly be that old because I just had her last year... didn't I?


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Sounds like you're about as middle as it gets, then! I wasn't using the 70's definition of middle age (anyone over 30, and up to 50), but my current one (46ish to 70ish).  Funny how perception changes that....


WHAT?? Up to 50 What the heck!! Man, how scary is that? I'm with you on the current definition of middle age. I consider myself solidly middle-aged at 49 with no intention of being "old" any time soon! Yikes! LOL

And yes, I plan to live to be 150, so that makes 70s middle age. Hehehe.

EllenR


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Yes, and I've noticed that it's still the case, including a lack of photos from *the thread originator*.


Issue addressed for now until the rest of you lazy middle-agers start posting photos. 

UPDATE: Photo unobscured now that some others are posting.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I got rid of most of my pictures when we moved here, moved with only what came in suitcases, but I'll give in and see what I can find.  Won't do y'all any good tho, I don't have a scanner, guess I could take a picture of a picture tho


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Yes, and I've noticed that it's still the case, including a lack of photos from *the thread originator*.


Um. Guilty as charged. Need to dig through the boxes. Patience...


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not afraid to show everyone....

That's me! The cute little redhead with freckles in the front left. I have no idea what my mom did to my hair, maybe it has something to do with the fact that they wanted a boy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

EllenR said:


> I consider myself solidly middle-aged at 49


Likewise. How long are you planning to stay 49?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Issue addressed for now until the rest of you lazy middle-agers start posting photos: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13760.msg263689.html#msg263689.


Too funny!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

See, smooth, sophisticated, flattering.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Welll, I'm a little bit past the middle-aged mark, but I still think of myself as in my middle years because I have a lot of living to do and retirement is still years away. I remember dancing the hustle at dance clubs in the 70's. I remember using punch cards in computers and carbon paper in my manual typewriter. The other day, one of my young co-workers was sending an email to our management team, and he asked me what the 'cc' and 'bcc' meant on emails. Oh dear Lord...


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Kim - I had that hairstyle too.  I think they called it a Pixie when I had it.  All I know is I hated it when my mom took me and chopped off all my pretty hair that went in a ponytail and brought me home looking like Mary Martin in Peter Pan!  I look back now and think it was cute and it sure stopped the morning screaming when mom tried to comb that long hair and put it in a ponytail.  I think you looked cute too!

Kathy in NC


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

kim said:


> I'm not afraid to show everyone....
> 
> That's me! The cute little redhead with freckles in the front left. I have no idea what my mom did to my hair, maybe it has something to do with the fact that they wanted a boy


Maybe some Petula Clark influence?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I had a pixie cut too...  burned all the pictures.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is me at age 4 1/2. Bangs and a little flip.










And this is me at age 15, with my sister (she has the dark hair, I'm the blonde). I had a very brief period in my life where I looked like a Swedish model. Fortunately, they got it on film.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Great pics, Leslie. The painting reminds me a lot of one an aunt of mine did of my older sister. You look a lot like her in that painting, other than she had straighter blond hair (which darkened quite a bit as she got older).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Great pics, Leslie. The painting reminds me a lot of one an aunt of mine did of my older sister. You look a lot like her in that painting, other than she had straighter blond hair (which darkened quite a bit as she got older).


I suspect mine is darker, too, but my good friend Adam and his brew of chemicals keeps it just as blonde as when I was five.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Likewise. How long are you planning to stay 49?


Ummm, I thought I would start subtracting years next!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Great pictures, Leslie.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Great pictures, Leslie.


Thanks, Gertie!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My current avatar is me at about age 4.  It's cropped from the Christmas card that my parents sent out that year. Recently someone returned two such Christmas cards to my mother.  I found them on her floor and scanned them.  

I remember the pixie haircuts.  I used to get my hair cut once a year at the start of the summer.  When I was five, it was a feather cut.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I remember the pixie haircuts. I used to get my hair cut once a year at the start of the summer. When I was five, it was a feather cut.


Pixie cuts, feather cuts, page boys, flips, beehives.










DISCLAIMER: That is NOT me.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

EllenR said:


> Ummm, I thought I would start subtracting years next!


My DH has been doing that for many years!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Leslie, you were soo beautiful. And yes, you looked like a model.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

OK, well, I guess this is the best I can do. This is a picture of my mom and dad from 1952 and I look just like my dad... of course, I'm a bit older than he is in this picture. LOL.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OK I shall try this... I know, you wanted old pictures... this is REALLY OLD










OK... I was a little


Spoiler



P*ssed-off


... They pulled me out and broke my little fat arm in several places... so... yea, I look mad... but 10 1/2 lbs. of fat happy baby, I was told!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

OK, OK.  So they pulled you out of where?  And when was this picture taken, Miss Merry?  Last year?    I mean really.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OK I shall try this... I know, you wanted old pictures... this is REALLY OLD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, my. Despite the ticked off expression, you were really cute.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, OK. So they pulled you out of where? And when was this picture taken, Miss Merry? Last year?  I mean really.


Uh...Mr. Carroll, I thought you all would know where I was pulled from...  Since I was so fat they had to break my arm to accomplish that. No, not yesterday, this was actually taken the day I was born... 370 yrs ago! Since then my eyes and hair lightened A LOT! who would ever believe that dark eyed/haired/skinned baby was me... but just look at that *left* eye... Seee... Itold you that book cover looks like ME!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Oh, my. Despite the ticked off expression, you were really cute.


 Thanks Gertie, I don't have any other pics to scan right now, so I just took a pic of this one. Maybe next week...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL!  That has to be the grouchiest baby I've ever seen....


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Uh...Mr. Carroll, I thought you all would know where I was pulled from...  Since I was so fat they had to break my arm to accomplish that. No, not yesterday, this was actually taken the day I was born... 370 yrs ago! Since then my eyes and hair lightened A LOT! who would ever believe that dark eyed/haired/skinned baby was me... but just look at that *left* eye... Seee... Itold you that book cover looks like ME!


Oh, EXCUSE ME!!! I don't remember seeing you on the Mayflower! But I did see a sailor that resembled you. What was his name? OH yeah! Pop-eye! You wouldn't be Sweetpea in real life, would you?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Oh, EXCUSE ME!!! I don't remember seeing you on the Mayflower! But I did see a sailor that resembled you. What was his name? OH yeah! Pop-eye! You wouldn't be Sweetpea in real life, would you?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

911jason said:


>


HEY! are you laughing at him laughing at me? or at my picture... or WHAT!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> HEY! are you laughing at him laughing at me? or at my picture... or WHAT!


Oh, uh, who was laughing?

Nawww, just kidding... I was laughing at him saying you looked like Popeye... so, um, yeah, I guess I was laughing at you!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Haha, it's funny how you all sound like children. And this thread is about celebrating middle age.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

911jason said:


> Oh, uh, who was laughing?
> 
> Nawww, just kidding... I was laughing at him saying you looked like Popeye... so, um, yeah, I guess I was laughing at you!


Ok, so you just made me actually LAUGH-OUT-LOUD! Really, you did!  Popeye, huh?  What's a girl ta do after a comment like THAT


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Jenni said:


> Haha, it's funny how you all sound like children. And this thread is about celebrating middle age.


Well, some of us are like... 'old friends' on here!  So we bicker like... children, I suppose...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jenni said:


> Leslie, you were soo beautiful. And yes, you looked like a model.


Thank you, Jenni.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OK... I was a little
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


They pulled me out, too. I ended up with a broken rib and a black eye...LOL.

I think I was 9 lbs.

L


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, well, I guess this is the best I can do. This is a picture of my mom and dad from 1952 and I look just like my dad... of course, I'm a bit older than he is in this picture. LOL.


Is that REALLY your parents? Seriously? Because I know you do joke around a lot!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Ok, so you just made me actually LAUGH-OUT-LOUD! Really, you did!  Popeye, huh?  What's a girl ta do after a comment like THAT


OK, so here's a picture of Miss Merry's dad:


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Is that REALLY your parents? Seriously? Because I know you do joke around a lot!


Scout's honor, that's me mum and dad in the mid twentieth century.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I simply had to pop over to the 'other side' to see these pictures. 
So let me get this straight, Miss Merry was on the Mayflower, yet her father is Popeye  Well, heck, no wonder she looks so doggone mad in that picture.      Personally, I think she's adorable.

And Brendan is the son of Errol Flynn??  

Wow, with genetics such as these there's no wonder there is such diverstiy on this board!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I simply had to pop over to the 'other side' to see these pictures.
> So let me get this straight, Miss Merry was on the Mayflower, yet her father is Popeye Well, heck, no wonder she looks so doggone mad in that picture.  Personally, I think she's adorable.
> 
> And Brendan is the son of Errol Flynn??
> ...


Well, Ms. Miller, as I said before... my hair, skin, and eyes all lightened up tremendously! I really don't know WHY I ended up so dark... my family does not know how it happened either??


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I simply had to pop over to the 'other side' to see these pictures.
> So let me get this straight, Miss Merry was on the Mayflower, yet her father is Popeye Well, heck, no wonder she looks so doggone mad in that picture.  Personally, I think she's adorable.
> 
> And Brendan is the son of Errol Flynn??
> ...


Why, Miss Miller, she is quite adorable. I just never realized that I knew her mom and pop (pardon the pun). Of course, Popeye the Sailorman was on the Mayflower. He's a sailor, isn't he? And the Mayflower is a moving company, right? Weeell, geesh and me beloved papa is jumping for joy at the compliment... Erroll Flynn, eh? That's what I call celebrating middle age, or in my case the Middle Ages.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Mmmmm, the Pixie Cut. I remember it well.
Since my birthday falls on Easter some years, I was destined to have bunny cakes.










I didn't think middle age _started_ until 50!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:



> Why, Miss Miller, she is quite adorable. I just never realized that I knew her mom and pop (pardon the pun). Of course, Popeye the Sailorman was on the Mayflower. He's a sailor, isn't he? And the Mayflower is a moving company, right? Weeell, geesh and me beloved papa is jumping for joy at the compliment... Erroll Flynn, eh? That's what I call celebrating middle age, or in my case the Middle Ages.


And Olive Oil was the cook on the Mayflower (where she an ole Popeye met), and that would make explain the dark features. Of course, Miss Merry's neck isn't a foot long. And Mr. Carroll, it would explain your knack for swashbucklin'


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Mmmmm, the Pixie Cut. I remember it well.
> Since my birthday falls on Easter some years, I was destined to have bunny cakes.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. My. God. That bunny looks exactly like the one in my mothers little book. . . . It had all these different things you could make just by cutting a regular sheet cake or round cakes and putting them together and decorating. I haven't seen a cake like that in years!

The bunny ears had pink tinted coconut if I remember correctly. . . . . . .


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh. My. God. That bunny looks exactly like the one in my mothers little book. . . . It had all these different things you could make just by cutting a regular sheet cake or round cakes and putting them together and decorating. I haven't seen a cake like that in years!
> 
> The bunny ears had pink tinted coconut if I remember correctly. . . . . . .


Why yes, yes they did!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Leslie said:


> They pulled me out, too. I ended up with a broken rib and a black eye...LOL.
> 
> I think I was 9 lbs.
> 
> L


With all the injuries you guys got being "pulled out", I sure am glad I did the pulling for my youngest son, Tyler...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is from another Christmas card that my parents sent out. I'm the Brownie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool!  I was a Brownie too.  We "flew up" the day JFK was show.  They talked of canceling the ceremony.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> This is from another Christmas card that my parents sent out. I'm the Brownie.


Brother no. 2 (second from the left) is a cutie. What's he doing now?

L


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Here's one from 1956 when I was about 8 days old (or still about 3 weeks from what should have been my delivery date):










Gotta love those curtains, eh?


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I have changed my profile to show my college yearbook picture from 1973 (sophmore year).


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

How can anyone be talking about Middle Age...at such young ages?  I'm only turning 48 in a bit and I can barely consider myself old enough to be "mature".  My husband and I refuse to grow up!!!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Too funny, I've been trying to find an older picture of me and one of my cousins just scanned a bunch of old pictures on facebook.

I'm on the right with 3 of my cousins. Picture circa 1977-78.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Brother no. 2 (second from the left) is a cutie. What's he doing now?
> 
> L


2nd from left bro is Stan. Lives in Houston now with wife #2. Now he's the oldest at 62. The other two brothers: Russ on the left (now deceased) and Paul. I'll post the other Christmas card photo that my avatar came from. The brothers in this one are L-R Stan, Russ and Paul.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is a Sunday School picture. I'm in the middle row -- last girl on the right.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am loving these old pictures.  Thank you for sharing everyone.
deb


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Now I'm getting carried away with this. This one is 8th grade graduation. Some of the kids in the Sunday School picture are in this one too. I'm in the front center of this one.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm the youngest one in this picture


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I'm in the front center of this one.


You mean the *THE HUSSY* with the hem line a good 2 inches higher then the rest of the girls?!?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

911jason said:


> You mean the *THE HUSSY* with the hem line a good 2 inches higher then the rest of the girls?!?


LOL. My knees are higher than all the other girls' knees.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leave it to a guy... 

Betsy


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

My cousin put up another picture circa 1969, lol at my Mom's (in the yellow) and my Aunt's hair styles. That's my dad in the back and me in the front. I'm glad my cousin is scanning these and putting them up being she took most of my grandfather's pictures last time she visited him, really, really, really irks me that she did this.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Mmmmm, the Pixie Cut. I remember it well.
> Since my birthday falls on Easter some years, I was destined to have bunny cakes.


OH! I'm a Halloween baby, I had a F%#*&*'n witch cake every year! It was never a birthday cake, it always had a stupid fence and a witch on a broom and always in orange and brown. Grrrr...

Can you tell I'm still bitter about it.

(Sorry, I'm done venting now)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Now I'm getting carried away with this. This one is 8th grade graduation. Some of the kids in the Sunday School picture are in this one too. I'm in the front center of this one.


Y'all look a whole lot older than eighth grade!

L


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Y'all look a whole lot older than eighth grade!
> 
> L


I was thinking that too till I looked at the boys..


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

kim said:


> OH! I'm a Halloween baby, I had a F%#*&*'n witch cake every year! It was never a birthday cake, it always had a stupid fence and a witch on a broom and always in orange and brown. Grrrr...
> 
> Can you tell I'm still bitter about it.
> 
> (Sorry, I'm done venting now)


I hear ya.. Valentine baby here... 1 card every year.. either birthday OR valentine, with a scribbled in note adding the other. Never a heart shaped cake though, but that is due to the fact that my mom cannot bake anything.. I baked my own cakes from the time I was 8 or so.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My twin nieces were born on Dec. 24, so their parents usually celebrate their birthdays later in January in order to keep them separate from Christmas.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Now THAT is a terrific sibling!  I have known others who had their celebrations in June or july -


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

How would you know where you middle age is, considering that we are all infinite?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that middle age is a personal perception.  There is no other word currently used a lot, except for baby boomers for some of us.  I've completely lost track of what gen x, y, etc. mean.

Dividing your life expectation by half give you only one year of middle age, so that's not it for me.  My personal perception of middle age is 40-65, although maybe it will go up when I get to 65.  Senior would be fine though.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

kim said:


> OH! I'm a Halloween baby, I had a F%#*&*'n witch cake every year! It was never a birthday cake, it always had a stupid fence and a witch on a broom and always in orange and brown. Grrrr...
> 
> Can you tell I'm still bitter about it.
> 
> (Sorry, I'm done venting now)


I hear you. Try having a birthday between Christmas and New Year's Eve - it can totally get lost. My parents literally held back one of my Christmas presents and gave it to me on my birthday - still wrapped in Christmas paper! I didn't get birthday presents wrapped in birthday paper until I was married. Yeah... I guess I'm still bitter too. 

But it's all good... my DH always makes my day special.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

My husband's b-day is mid-October and mine is exactly 4 weeks (to the day) later.  We always consider his to be the start of our big holiday season - b-day, Halloween, my b-day, Thanksgiving, St. Lucia Day, Christmas, New Years......

Can't wait!  We usually go somewhere for a long weekend for the b-days, but we're thinking of having a party this year - not necessarily a b-day party - maybe a pajama party!  I used to have these every so often - everyone has to wear PJs in one form or another in order to get in.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

NogDog said:


> My twin nieces were born on Dec. 24, so their parents usually celebrate their birthdays later in January in order to keep them separate from Christmas.


My twins were born 12/19; we always had completely separate celebrations: 2 different b'day parties, then on to Xmas & never held back. They were just plagued that they got all their gifts within a 6 day period & then absolutely nothing for the rest of the year. We thought about moving the b'day to a half-year mark, but never quite got around to it.

To bring this back to middle-age acknowledgements, I still hang on to "you are only as old as you feel, and i still feel like I am in my 20s! even if my body cries otherwise.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Middle age starts when you reach the point where nobody would even consider asking you for ID to prove you're of legal age.

Old age starts when you reach the point where you start needing to provide an ID again, but this time to get the discounts.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Middle age starts when you reach the point where nobody would even consider asking you for ID to prove you're of legal age.
> 
> Old age starts when you reach the point where you start needing to provide an ID again, but this time to get the discounts.


But they have senior discounts starting at 50!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Middle age starts when you reach the point where nobody would even consider asking you for ID to prove you're of legal age.


I'm 54, and I recently got carded! My kids are older than the server was...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I'm 54, and I recently got carded! My kids are older than the server was...


Yeah for you! I got carded at Home Depot for buying spray paint....yeah, like I was going to sniff it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> To bring this back to middle-age acknowledgements, I still hang on to "you are only as old as you feel, and i still feel like I am in my 20s! even if my body cries otherwise.


I believe the little blurb in your signature is in line with my own thoughts on aging. I'm coming up on a birthday in another week or so and sometimes I actually have to do the math to figure out how old I am!  Like you said, my body says one thing and my brain says something else. I just wish my body would just listen to my head sometimes... I don't think I've actually felt older in my brain since I was about 32 or so, but... the aches and pains keep piling up and I keep finding new things to marvel at, saying things like "Oh, yeah, I remember my grandma complaining about this" and "Yeah, yeah, I remember when that used to look easy... or maybe BE easy."


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I'm 54, and I recently got carded! My kids are older than the server was...


I had to wait for a manager at Target the other day to approve the purchase of something I was buying... meds of some sort...  Sooo it took about 10 minutes and then the manager gets over to us and looks at me grins and types in some code and walks away smiling... the cashier was probably 20 and she just could not tell how old I was... well, I guess when she's older, she won't flatter as many people, but I enjoyed the brief feeling of being younger!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The tip definitely goes up for any waiter/waitress that calls me miss rather than ma'am.  
Ego, I know..oh well.
deb


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

C'mon people.  More pictures from the past!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

EllenR said:


> WHAT?? Up to 50 What the heck!! Man, how scary is that? I'm with you on the current definition of middle age. I consider myself solidly middle-aged at 49 with no intention of being "old" any time soon! Yikes! LOL
> 
> And yes, I plan to live to be 150, so that makes 70s middle age. Hehehe.
> 
> EllenR


I like this since I am 75! I usually say that I spent my first 30 years living in England, my second thirty years living in Mississippi and I am now working on the "thirty years in Vermont," section of my life!

Patrisha


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

drenee said:


> The tip definitely goes up for any waiter/waitress that calls me miss rather than ma'am.
> Ego, I know..oh well.
> deb


Well, _Miss_ Deb, do you have any tips for me?  I'm not a waiter/waitress, but I am waiting patiently.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I'm coming up on a birthday in another week or so and sometimes I actually have to do the math to figure out how old I am!


Me too. But it's cuz my birthday is December 30, so I can only 'do the math' two days of the year. The rest of the time I have to figure it out. Kinda embarrassing, really.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am going to check out my pictures one of these days, but not sure I have any "old" ones left


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Well, _Miss_ Deb, do you have any tips for me?  I'm not a waiter/waitress, but I am waiting patiently.


Don't call me ma'am!! Miss is much nicer. Thank you.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I'm 54, and I recently got carded! My kids are older than the server was...


I just turned 53 yesterday, and I think the last time I was carded was about 30 years ago. Anyone who carded me now would either have to be legally blind or not paying attention. (Maybe some judicious application of hair/beard coloring would make it slightly possible?  )


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Anyone who carded me now would either have to be legally blind or not paying attention...


...or just wanting a big tip?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

To be honest, I think they'd card just about anybody cuz they recently got in trouble for selling alcohol to an underage person and were in danger of losing their license.

But when I told the server I had kids older than him, he didn't believe me. I asked his age, and he said 26. I repeated that I had kids older than him. He seemed surprised. And I didn't have my first child til I was 28!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Middle age starts when you reach the point where nobody would even consider asking you for ID to prove you're of legal age.
> 
> Old age starts when you reach the point where you start needing to provide an ID again, but this time to get the discounts.


I'm 54 and was carded at Wegman's a couple of weeks ago for wine. I guess I'm not middle aged yet. 

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog, happy belated birthday!

Betsy, how did you pull that off? Some kind of magic potion?


Spoiler



I want some toooo...



At the crafts fair the other day, as usual at such events the demographic was heavily skewed toward middle-aged females. A few of the booths are not manned by artists or craftsmen so much as by salesmen, and they really push the no-you're-not-old angle. 

One of them, however, screwed up badly... I was looking at those fountain sculptures, the kind that are about four feet tall and have water cascading down along metal leaves and such... when the guy asked if he could help me I said that I thought they were pretty, but probably not cat-proof or kid-proof... so he said that _his_ cats left them alone (what kind of weird cats would those be?) and then looked me up and down and said, _well, it's probably a little while longer until you have grandkids running around the house_... That concept didn't compute at all for a moment, and I must have just stared at him, and so he got himself in even deeper by saying _after all, how long have your kids been out of the house, can't have been that long_...

I drew myself up to my full 5'6-and-a-quarter" and said that my daughter was _six_. At least he had the good grace to look embarrassed.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Susan - That reminds me of people asking a woman when she's due, without first verifying that she's pregnant in the first place!

My mother-in-law had prematurely white hair, and sales clerks always asked her if she wanted the senior citizen discount. Used to drive her crazy, but she was too polite to say anything.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

4Katie said:


> My mother-in-law had prematurely white hair, and sales clerks always asked her if she wanted the senior citizen discount. Used to drive her crazy, but she was too polite to say anything.


Well, now. . . that's very different. . . . . if someone wants to give me a discount just 'cause they _think_ I'm old, well, I will let them!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> NogDog, happy belated birthday!
> 
> Betsy, how did you pull that off? Some kind of magic potion?
> 
> ...


Susan, you really must go to Wegman's and order a glass of wine in their Cafe. I was carded and our friend who was with us who is totally white haired was carded. They have some kind of rule.... after the craft fair incident, it will make you feel better. I bet I hadn't been carded in 15 years.

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I just turned 53 yesterday, and I think the last time I was carded was about 30 years ago. Anyone who carded me now would either have to be legally blind or not paying attention. (Maybe some judicious application of hair/beard coloring would make it slightly possible?  )


Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday, NogDog!









Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, NogDog!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to all. As most of you who have achieved half a century know, birthdays start to lose some of their importance -- or perhaps we just like to minimize them? Anyway, I got together with my parents and older sister for a nice brunch at a nearby restaurant (cheese omelet, home fries, and a short stack for me  ). I think I enjoy a good breakfast like that as much or more than I do a fancy dinner. Then we hung out at my parents' for a couple hours until we had room for brownies and vanilla ice cream. A good time was had by all.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

NogDog said:


> ...brunch at a nearby restaurant (cheese omelet, home fries, and a short stack for me  ). I think I enjoy a good breakfast like that as much or more than I do a fancy dinner.


I agree 100%, breakfast is the bomb! (did that make me sound young?)


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Last month I gave all my high-heeled shoes away to the Goodwill. Life's getting too short for stilettoes!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Susan, you really must go to Wegman's and order a glass of wine in their Cafe. I was carded and our friend who was with us who is totally white haired was carded. They have some kind of rule.... after the craft fair incident, it will make you feel better. I bet I hadn't been carded in 15 years.
> 
> Betsy


I've been meaning to go there for months, if not years. This just might tip the scale...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

911jason said:


> I agree 100%, breakfast is the bomb! (did that make me sound young?)


You're too young to be in this thread.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> You're too young to be in this thread.


Well!! I never!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

This is great fun looking at the old pictures. I'm the one in the middle.


----------

